# 1983 GT “Nora Cup” Pro



## dave429 (Oct 5, 2018)

Just picked up this frame and fork. Going to put the right decals on it and try and get it build up. It should be a fun build.


----------



## carbon8 (Oct 6, 2018)

One of the best race bikes of the 80's. Great pick up and the chrome is in really good condition too.


----------



## dave429 (Oct 6, 2018)

carbon8 said:


> One of the best race bikes of the 80's. Great pick up and the chrome is in really good condition too.



The chrome is great. There is a little chew to the left rear dropout but I don’t think it will affect anything. Going to replace the crappy decals with era correct ones. I agree it’s one of the nicest frames from that era.


----------



## undercover_poe (Oct 11, 2018)

Sweet GT


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dave429 (Oct 11, 2018)

Thanks!


----------

